# EST Bindings



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Got a chance to ride a buddies Jeremy Jones with EST bindings this weekend. This is absolutely the most comfortable bindings system I have used yet! I had tried them out in the past, but this was the first day I got to really put some time on them.

The padded sensory baseplate is just absolutely super comfy. It absorbs impact like crazy and prety much feels like you are riding on air. In addition, the baseless plate allowed u to feel all the movements of the board. The best comparison I can make would be to the feeling of a skateboard/longboard under your feet. It just really made for a unique feeling that makes you feel like you are in total control of the board. The ankle strap was also extremely cushioned (felt gel-like) and kept my feet happy after a lot of riding and lift time. I also loved the adjustment bubble window on the pad that allowed you to easily fine tune and adjust the system. The bindings are so easy to adjust that you could literally sit down while strapped in, loosen the two outside screws on each foot and place your feet wherever you like and then tighten the screws back on. Super nifty for getting the absolute perfect stance u want for any condition.

Having actually gotten to put some time into this binding, I would say that burton is definately onto something here. The baseless system is an absolutely fantastic comfort and feel combination that has me wanting to pick up a burton board with ICS and the EST binding during the off season. I only wish this system was compatible with more boards and the boards of non-burton companies so you could enjoy it with anything!


----------

